# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake this past week has been excellent. Warm temps 
appear to have moved most fish out a bit into the 12-30 foot ranges, but 
anglers are still catching a lot of fish. With the fish being deeper anglers 
are trolling with cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners or jigging rocky 
structure. For cranks, anglers are using jointed shad raps, reef runners, or 
hornets. Live bait fisherman are reporting the best success on leeches and 
crawlers. Some of the better areas have been sunken roads such as the Golden 
Highway in the Flats and the old refuge road in Pelican, rocky points such as 
Winchester Island, Haleys Hump, Patience Point, Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, Bird 
Island, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, and the Stromme Addition area. Anglers are 
also reporting some fish cranking the edges of defined weedbeds with shad raps 
and jigs tipped with powerbait. Pike are being caught along with walleyes in 
most areas, but overall their action has slowed some. White bass are being 
found around the lake with larger numbers being found in East Devils Lake. 
Perch fishing remains slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

